# LAPD Gun Buyback \ Gun Smeltdown (There has to be a better solution.)



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> "Weapons that could have landed in the hands of criminals."


Instead genius, how about "_Rifles and pistols that could have landed in the collections of licensed gun owners_..."

Why is this the only solution for Los Angeles? It appears to me to be completely illogical.
Why must it be right to the smelter? How about an auction or gun sale to licensed \ permitted gun owners?
Charge an admission fee, sell the hardware and then all proceeds go to the LAPD for whatever earmark they choose. (Weaponry, vests, K9, youth outreach, whatever.)
Wouldn't that make better sense than simply melting down all those rifles??????

LAPD Gun Meltdown KCAL


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Charge an admission fee, sell the hardware and then all proceeds go to the LAPD for whatever earmark they choose. (Weaponry, vests, K9, youth outreach, whatever.)


When I lived in Phoenix, years ago, the Phoenix PD did just exactly that, every year. I bought I nice little H&R single shot, 12 gauge for 35 dollars!

Unfortunately, to the liberals in power, *possession* mean *intention*. To paraphrase a line from a recent issue of the _Shotgun News_, gun owners will look at the firing line at a Camp Perry event and see responsible sportsman, exercising their constitutional right, who are also ready to defend themselves, their families and their country. Liberals will look at the firing line at Camp Perry and see hordes of potential "snipers", "killers" or "mass murderers". To the liberal, possession + capability = intent. A person possessing a gun is only a hairbreadths away from committing murder on any innocent person.


----------

